# Hembrita



## Pallucchina

Per prima cosa salve a tutti!
Sto traducendo un racconto di un autore sud americano e il protagonista si riferisce alla ragazza che sta corteggiando come "hembrita", la cosa mi mette un po' in difficoltà, non tanto per l'uso di hembra ma per l'uso del diminutivo, nel senso che in italiano in qualsiasi modo io traduca il diminutivo mi sembra cambi il senso della parola stessa, donnina, donnetta, femminuccia, non mi sembra ci stiano proprio.
La frase è :"Pero solo para ver a una hembrita, nada mas", scusate per la mancanza degli accenti ma non li so inserire con la tastiera italiana 

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Neuromante

Forse vada bene "Femminetta" o "Femminella"


----------



## Silvia10975

Benvenuta!
Che ne diresti di "ragazzina"? Non so se altera il senso, ma credo che possa andare come diminutivo/vezzeggiativo.
Silvia.


----------



## Pallucchina

Uh si, ragazzina mi piace, toglie quel senso un po'...(non so nemmeno come descriverlo) che da femmina, ma allo stesso tempo penso ci stia benone. 
Grazie mille a tutti e due


----------



## kolya97

"Ragazzina" mi sembra un po' troppo gentile. Se mi viene in mente un altro termine, vengo a dirtelo.


----------



## Pallucchina

Si la "gentilezza" del termine era il mio unico dubbio ma non mi viene in mente nient'altro, se venisse in mente a te sarebbe fantastico!


----------



## Silvia10975

Pensavo che, comunque, "ragazzina" a volte non è tanto gentile, anzi, può diventare dispregiativo. Immaginalo in una frase del tipo "cosa vuoi saperne tu, ragazzina": della serie, tanto carina, ma ancora cosa ne sai della vita. Nel caso della tua frase, così da sola, non riesco a trovare altro termine. Questo ulteriore post era per far vedere il lato MALO del termine ¡jejeje!


----------



## kolya97

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Silvia.
En este caso, sin embargo, yo lo traduciría con “bambola”, “pollastra” o algo parecido.


----------



## sabrinita85

kolya97 said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Silvia.
> En este caso, sin embargo, yo lo traduciría con “bambola”, *“pollastra” *o algo parecido.


Ajajaja pollastra, qué harta de reír!


----------



## Silvia10975

Bambola me suena. Pollastra me hace pensar en Lupo Alberto. ¡Mejor bambola!
 Silvia


----------



## kolya97

sabrinita85 said:


> Ajajaja pollastra, qué harta de reír!


 
jeje lo so, e´antiquato.


----------



## sabrinita85

Io direi _ragazzetta_. 

"Pero solo para ver a una hembrita, nada mas" = Solo per vedere una ragazzetta, nient'altro.


----------



## kolya97

sabrinita85 said:


> Io direi _ragazzetta_.
> 
> "Pero solo para ver a una hembrita, nada mas" = Solo per vedere una ragazzetta, nient'altro.


 
Bisognerebbe conoscere la storia, comunque leggendo “hembrita” io penserei a una “bbonazza”, mentre “ragazzetta” mi da’ l’idea di una ragazza dolce e carina.


----------



## sabrinita85

Infatti è abbastanza difficile senza conoscere la storia e la personalità del protagonista.


----------



## traduttrice

Io direi "bambola", senza dubbi.


----------



## Neuromante

Sobre lo de Hembrita: Tiene un matiz de superioridad que creo que se pierde en las distintas opciones 
¿Quizás *Pupetta*?



sabrinita85 said:


> Ajajaja pollastra, qué hartada de reír!


Disculpa la corrección Sabrinita, desde que vinistes a España usas muchos términos tal y como se pronuncian en una conversación ligera, y casi siempre muy bien, pero a veces tiendes a escribirlos fonéticamente.


----------



## sabrinita85

Neuromante said:


> Sobre lo de Hembrita: Tiene un matiz de superioridad que creo que se pierde en las distintas opciones
> ¿Quizás *Pupetta*?
> 
> 
> Disculpa la corrección Sabrinita, desde que vinistes a España usas muchos términos tal y como se pronuncian en una conversación ligera, y casi siempre muy bien, pero a veces tiendes a escribirlos fonéticamente.


Gracias Neuro.
Sólo que suelo escribir "harta de reír" porque un amigo mío, que es de sexo masculino, siempre dice "qué harto de reír", por eso que yo, chica, uso "harta".
Qué opinas?


----------



## Violeta.74

Considero que hembrita es hasta cierto punto despreciativo, y a lo poco que dice la frase podría ser que es una palabra cariñosa para una prostituta.

¿Pudiera ser desde ese punto de vista?  De ser ese el caso ¿Cuál pudiese ser la palabra con ese sentido en italiano?


----------



## Blu di Prussia

Saludos al Forum,
dado que _hembrita_ es un típico vulgarismo latinoamericano, yo lo traduciría con otro vulgarismo italiano, por ejemplo _gnocca_ o _fighetta_ (Gnocchetta no creo que se diga).
Violeta: Hembrita no es despreciativo, es simplemente vulgar. Se dirá cuando una mujer joven es atractiva sensualmente (una _gnocca_ justamente). Hembrita es, por lo demás, un diminutivo de hembra. Una hembrita no es, entonces, una prostituta, pero una prostituta puede ser una hembrita. _Bambola_, _ragazza_ no son adecuados.
saludos

Ps: Neuro:_Disculpa la corrección Sabrinita, desde que vinistes a España usas..._


----------



## sabrinita85

Blu di Prussia said:


> Ps: Neuro:_Disculpa la corrección Sabrinita, desde que *viniste*_*s*_ a España usas..._


Senza s.


----------



## Neuromante

sabrinita85 said:


> Gracias Neuro.
> Sólo que suelo escribir "harta de reír" porque un amigo mío, que es de sexo masculino, siempre dice "qué harto de reír", por eso que yo, chica, uso "harta".
> Qué opinas?


Estoy saliendo de casa, y no podría responder, pero creo que da para abrir un hilo nuevo. Son palabras distintas y en consecuencia implican distintos matices


Sobre la S estoy en tratamiento. Hoy mismo he borrado unas veinte en otro foro, Es un defecto de la forma de hablar y se me cuela en la escritura.


----------



## sabrinita85

Neuromante said:


> Estoy saliendo de casa, y no podría responder, pero creo que da para abrir un hilo nuevo. Son palabras distintas y en consecuencia implican distintos matices
> 
> 
> Sobre la S estoy en tratamiento. Hoy mismo he borrado unas veinte en otro foro, Es un defecto de la forma de hablar y se me cuela en la escritura.


Pero que venir no lleva la s, lo escribiste bien.
*VINISTE*.


----------



## Blu di Prussia

Neuro tiene razón Sabrinita, yo se lo subrayé en rojo simplemente. Es un defecto de la forma de hablar, normal en latinoamerica también, pero no es correcto.


----------



## sabrinita85

Ah scusate, pensavo che Blu stesse correggendo aggiungendo la S. Scusate!


----------



## Neuromante

Me hiciste dudar Sabrinita


----------



## Pallucchina

Oh ragazzi, grazie mille a tutti, Blu di Prussia ha colto nel segno, hembrita non è affatto dispregiativo, è volgare, non si riferisce ad una prostituta, si riferisce alla ragazza che sta corteggiando e si ritrova a parlare con gli amici volendo fare un po' l'altezzoso però, quindi si riferisce a lei in modo un po' volgare, ma non dispregiativo.


----------

